# Best Jerky dehydrator



## JennyBee (Dec 23, 2020)

Hi guys! I'm looking for a jerky dehydrator. Checked out many different brands like Nesco and Hamilton but couldn't decide what to buy. Any recommendations?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 23, 2020)

I have had the Nesco/American Harvest FD-80 Square-Shaped Dehydrator for 10 years and has worked great!


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 23, 2020)

Whoops that didn't work.
Search dehydrator recommendations on the home page.


----------



## JennyBee (Dec 23, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> I have had the Nesco/American Harvest FD-80 Square-Shaped Dehydrator for 10 years and has worked great!


Great! Thanks for the recommendation. Any downsides of it?


----------



## forvols (Jan 21, 2021)

I have an Excalibur 9 tray. Its been great, had it for about 12 yrs and still going strong.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 21, 2021)

Brian Trommater said:


> I have had the Nesco/American Harvest FD-80 Square-Shaped Dehydrator for 10 years and has worked great!


YUP!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 21, 2021)

If you're just doing a few pounds here and there. Then just use your oven. Same results. One less appliance to store.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 21, 2021)

I've been using the oven , and the racks for years . I don't do a lot of jerky , put you can get a fair amount on there . Like said great for small batches .


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 21, 2021)

I am a big fan of Open Country forced air dehydrators. 

Search for this on Amazon: *Open Country FD-62BJX Trailmaster Dehydrator Kit, 500-watt*
I think Bass Pro Shop sells these as well.

I make many, many pounds of jerky per year and have had several kinds of dehydrators, but the Open Country has been my favorite.  It has good temperature control and a steady air flow with a decently sized fan.  FWIW - all of the dehydrators that I have used were reliable, never had a break-down of any kind.


----------



## jkc64 (Jan 21, 2021)

I used a Nesco for years and upgraded to an Excaliber this year and like it so much better. Nothing wrong with the Nesco it's that it had the top fan and I needed to rotate the trays to keep things drying evenly. With the Excaliber I load the meat, set the timer for 6 1/2 hours and it's done.


----------



## pw01 (Feb 1, 2021)

I use a Nesco Gardenmaster


----------



## JennyBee (Feb 13, 2021)

Didn't know that I can do it in the oven.. That's great! :)
It looks like Nesco is the one that most people choose.. Thanks for all the info!


----------

